# Config. java (...java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError..)  Firefox?

## r444

Olá de novo!

Instalei o plugin do java no firefox como "manda a lei", mas sempre que abro um site em Português não me aparece que esteja a funcionar correctamente.

Alguém já teve essa sensação?  Haverá alguma solução para este problema? Ou é só impressão minha  :Smile:  ?!?

R444Last edited by r444 on Thu Feb 10, 2005 8:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nafre

opa amigo aqui nao vejo nenhuma diferenca. Tenta testar o plugin no site da sun la tem uma pagina de teste  :Smile: 

----------

## r444

Testei o meu java neste site:

http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml

Mas vejo alguns problomas nas fontes no texto e a animação aparece cortada  :Shocked: 

Será um problema na configuração do java na minha box?

r444

----------

## nafre

pode ser alguma configurações do firefox tenta diminuir ou aumentar a fonte 

ctrl +

ctrl -

pra ver se ajuda:!:

----------

## r444

Só teve efeito no html não nos java applets

r444

----------

## r444

Não há ideias  :Sad: 

----------

## r444

Há novos dados no problema:

Sempre que faço:

```
java test
```

Obtenho

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: test
```

r444

----------

## nafre

Tem certeza que a linguagem esta configurada corretamente? Tenta desinstalar e instalar de novo o plugin.

----------

## r444

Já fiz isso mudando as use flags do jre jdk da sun e blackdown e tudo está na mesma!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Acho estranho só me ter acontecido a mim.

Tenta fazer um teste em http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml e vê se tudo está normal como nos exemplos. O meu apacece corda e com fontes enormes, estranho, muito estranho já esgotei a minha pequena bagagem na configuração do plugin.....

r444

----------

## Matheus Villela

Tem certeza que seguiste o primeiro conselho dado?

```
-> $ java test    

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: test
```

```
-> $ java-config -f

blackdown-jdk-1.4.1
```

```
-> $ java-config -L

[blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01] "Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.01" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01)

[sun-jdk-1.5.0] "Sun JDK 1.5.0" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.5.0)

[blackdown-jre-1.4.1] "Blackdown JRE 1.4.1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jre-1.4.1)

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.01" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01)

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.1] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.1) *
```

```
java-config -S sun-jdk-1.5.0

System Virtual Machine set

You may want to update your enviroment by running:

        "/usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile"
```

```
/usr/sbin/env-update
```

Aí fechei tudo e saí do X, dei logoff(sem resetar obviamente) e dei logon pra dar o efeito do "source /etc/profile" do contrário só teria efeito num terminal local.

Abri meu Opera(não uso FF) e fui na página de teste e a animação estava como deveria(antes estava "cagada"), de qualquer forma o "java test" continua dando o mesmo problema, acho que não quer dizer muita coisa.

Boa sorte aê  :Wink: 

Ahh, use o java da sun se for realmente necessário, o blackdown funciona perfeitamente na maioria dos casos, acho ue você teve apenas uma infelicidade com ele  :Razz: 

----------

## r444

Vou tentar o sun-jdk-1.5. e instalar tudo direitinho (acho que já fiz tudo da 1º vez).

Vamos ver!

r444

----------

## r444

Consegui PARCIALMENTE

Instalei o sun-jdk-1.5.0.01 e correu tudo bem.

Em seguida testei o plugins com o firefox e o problema continuava.

Depois lembrei-me e fiz um emerge do opera e não é que tudo funciona bem e sem problemas.

Presumo que o problema não é do java mas sim do firefox, mas porquê deixo esta pergunda aos GURUS ou a quem saiba resolver este problema.

THX,

r444

----------

## Matheus Villela

USE Flag mozilla?

----------

## r444

Onde ?

USE="mozilla" emerge "firefox" 

ou

USE="mozilla" emerge "sun-jdk" <- Já tinha tentado sem resultado.  :Sad: 

r444

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *r444 wrote:*   

> USE="mozilla" emerge "sun-jdk" <- Já tinha tentado sem resultado. 
> 
> r444

 

Sim, isso mesmo.

Acredito então que o que ocorre é que o firefox deve estar usando o plugin que "aponta"(ou qq coisa assim) pro blackdown e não pro java da sun.

Dê uma olhada no /opt/netscape/plugins, não tenho conhecimento o suficiente(e nem os plugins pra testar) mas eu olharia lá, deve ter o plugin do blackdown e o da sun, se tiver com dificuldade em configurar o ff dê um grep nas suas prefs pelo nome de plugins que estejam ali ou algo assim :-/

----------

